# Remove Robert Shaw D34000 Thermostat?



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

A pic would help. I just tried to google image that stat but nothing came up.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

No hits on the Robertshaw website either.


----------



## wanderlust (Oct 11, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks DH, you can view image here (first hit on Google Images for Robert Shaw D34000): http://www.askmehelpdesk.com/attachments/a/3623d1179443020-wiring-thermostat-thermostat.jpg

It looks like there are tiny recessed screws that require a small jeweler-type screw driver.


----------



## wanderlust (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks DH, you can view image here (first hit on Google Images for Robert Shaw D34000): http://www.askmehelpdesk.com/attachm...thermostat.jpg

It looks like there are tiny recessed screws that require a small jeweler-type screw driver.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Remove the three obvious hex head screws, and it should lift off.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Yup, those three 1/4" hex head screws to be precise, are holding the sub base to the sheetrock. Nothing to it.


----------



## wanderlust (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks all. My issue was actually getting the Controls off the subbase, but I got it this AM. Removing the subbase was easy and obvious as you've suggested. Sorry, that pic wasn't helpful as the controls had already been removed.


----------

